# Favorite smoothie recipes



## SagMaria (Oct 3, 2007)

I just brought out my blender from storage and am ready to whip up some smoothies for brekkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What are some of your fave recipes?


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to be so honest- I cheat an use frozen smoothie mix but if it helps its papaya, pineapple, mango and banana! Blueberries, raspberries and banana is nice too (I make that one with real fruit)!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 6, 2007)

Every morning I use a little Light & Fit Sugar & Carb control Yogurt Smoothie (grocery store, I *think* Dannon makes it), a splash of no-sugar added juice (Diet Ocean Spray is great), a scoop of protein powder, and frozen berries (usually strawberry, raspberry, blueberry, or some high fiber combo) or fruit (peaches are good). It's DELICIOUS without adding lots of sugar and the protein powder gives it a great creaminess.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 6, 2007)

*Strawberry Lemonade Smoothie*
I think this is how it goes...

1 cup of frozen strawberries
1 cup cold water
4 ice cubes
1 tub (scoop) of Countrytime Lemonade Mix

Blend together. Makes 2 servings or 1 BIG serving for yourself. Enjoy!


----------



## frocher (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ That sounds delicious.  We make something similar with frozen raspberries.


----------



## user79 (Oct 16, 2007)

Frozen strawberries, french vanilla yogurt, 1 banana, milk, orange juice, a bit of honey...

blend & enjoy!


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 17, 2007)

Chocolate soy milk, 1 banana, and peanut butter.  MMMMM!!


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow those all sound so yummy, I want to try them all!!  Keep em coming...


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone have any more or can anyone recommend a website that has lots of good recipes?


----------



## Willa (Nov 13, 2007)

I have, back home, a book with all types of smoothies.
What type are you looking for?
Diet, meal, fruity?

I could post some of my favorites in it, I'll susbcribe to this post and this way I'll remember to come and write some receipes. (I have a terrible memory).


----------



## supernova (Dec 1, 2007)

This is a recipe for two...
1 banana
1 cup berries (black berries, strawberries, or raspberries)
1 cup ice
1/2 cup 1% or nonfat milk
1 cup dannon light and fit vanilla yogurt
1 scoop vanilla protein powder
1 tsp flax seed oil

Blend well and it is delicious with no added sugar


----------

